# Location, Location, Location!



## Derideo_Te (Apr 18, 2014)

Frivolous fun time folks!

We have all done it so we don't need the salacious details but where we have done it and what the circumstances were is what this is all about. Everyone has probably done it in a car but was the car moving and who was driving at the time? Sand dunes? Camping? Jacuzzi? B&B? Ship? Plane? Train?

So what makes this thread worthwhile? Every location has it's own challenges. And sometimes the outcome is not quite what was expected. 

As a horny teenager I was bringing my date home very late at night after an Easter BBQ. Since we were on my motorbike she indicated that we should take the back alley behind her house so as not to wake the dogs at her parent's house. We were making out and she suggested that we go into her father's workshop. 

Now that was the location that matters for this tale. During the subsequent randy act of adolescent lovemaking things got heated and it was at that point that I kicked the bucket!  Yes, a galvanized steel pail on a concrete floor makes a lot of noise and yes, it did wake the dogs too! 

But it is only because of that location that I can honestly claim to have kicked the bucket while making love and lived to tell the tale! 







So please share the locations where have you enjoyed your own intimate encounters of the unexpected kind.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 18, 2014)

[SPOILER="Heads up"       [MENTION=22989]7forever[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=31723]9thIDdoc[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=39530]AceRothstein[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=45334]adamberns[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=45693]American4Americ[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=39464]antiquity[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=35553]aris2chat[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=24076]Avorysuds[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=34109]beagle9[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=47248]bedowin62[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=24619]Bill Angel[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=44336]birddog[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=36422]blackhawk[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=21616]blastoff[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=25197]BlindBoo[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=44536]BobPlumb[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46834]Bombur[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=33449]BreezeWood[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=29100]bripat9643[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=44706]Bumberclyde[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=44680]Camp[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=14617]Cecilie1200[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=22617]chikenwing[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46975]Circle_Breaker[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=21503]Claudette[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=25032]ClosedCaption[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=12120]Coloradomtnman[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=29614]C_Clayton_Jones[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46316]dannyboys[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=22981]Defiant1[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=39553]depotoo[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=36589]DGS49[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=11393]DiamondDave[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=45679]Diana1180[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42777]DigitalDrifter[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=32913]Disir[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=20866]Dutch[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=30139]eflatminor[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=22295]emilynghiem[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=35662]Erand7899[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=40418]farmorto4[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=30473]flacaltenn[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=20411]ForeverYoung436[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=34052]g5000[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42952]GISMYS[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=27168]HereWeGoAgain[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=18867]HUGGY[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42934]hunarcy[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=24610]iamwhatiseem[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46539]Iceweasel[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=45443]Impenitent[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=38243]irosie91[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=22181]Jarhead[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=32813]JimBowie1958[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=24535]jknowgood[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=33658]Katzndogz[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=45702]kjw47[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=20204]Kondor3[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=47727]korean[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=33282]LeftofLeft[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46773]Len[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=32163]Listening[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=3254]Little-Acorn[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=19381]Lonestar_logic[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=39846]longknife[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=46604]longly[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=7538]LordBrownTrout[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=44252]MACAULAY[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=23094]martybegan[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=22889]Matthew[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=23819]MikeK[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=45791]Mojo2[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=22217]Mustang[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=27234]natstew[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=33974]NLT[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=16263]nodoginnafight[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=31215]Oldstyle[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=1996]onedomino[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42380]OriginalShroom[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=34176]plant[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=39618]proudveteran06[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=23420]Quantum Windbag[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42379]Redfish[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=11710]Richard-H[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=25033]RoccoR[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=46474]Ronin[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=37424]Rshermr[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=36253]Sally[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=35716]SAYIT[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=39075]Shaitra[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46796]shart_attack[/MENTION] , @@ShootSpeeders ,       [MENTION=44514]Silhouette[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=20452]theDoctorisIn[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=36327]TheGreatGatsby[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=46391]Theowl32[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=23905]Trajan[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=27995]Uncensored2008[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=42404]Vandalshandle[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=20296]VaYank5150[/MENTION]       [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=27324]whitehall[/MENTION] + ,       [MENTION=21679]william the wie[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=14367]YWN666[/MENTION] [/QUOTE],       [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]       [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]       [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]       [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION]       [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]       [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION] @NTG       [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]       [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]       [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]       [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]       [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]       [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]       [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]       [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]       [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]       [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]       [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]       [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]       [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]       [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]       [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION]       [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]       [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]       [MENTION=28109]Amelia[/MENTION]       [MENTION=18755]mal[/MENTION]       [MENTION=33974]NLT[/MENTION]       [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]       [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]       [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]       [MENTION=19734]Lumpy 1[/MENTION]       [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION] @daws [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst     [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]    [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]   [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]  [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION] [MENTION=21357]SFC Ollie[/MENTION] [/MENTION]  [/SPOILER]


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 18, 2014)

Great thread


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2014)

I can't think of too many places I didn't knock boots....


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 18, 2014)

Fitting room at a store.

I recommend not trying it.  Especially if your vocal.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 18, 2014)

At a park, on the grass, at night, with two dogs that we were walking at the time hanging out. Yes, we were up on a hill, near some trees where it wouldn't be as easy to be seen but it was also a public park with roads and trails all around. I have no idea what came over us, LOL.


----------



## Shaitra (Apr 18, 2014)

lol, good thread.  My most adventurous incounter was outside by the fire one spring with my future husband where we were discovered by his 14 year old daughter.   Opps!


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 18, 2014)

In a car in a rainstorm, where the thunder was appropriately timed.

Tried to do it in a men's restroom stall, at a Tango/Symphony event (where a lovely woman welcomed us at the elevator, in a charming British accent "Oh, YOU must be with the THEA-TAH"), but got interrupted when intermission got called; and spent the rest of the evening there, waiting for everyone to leave before we dared come out. We missed the presentation, but went outside on the grass and stared up at the beautiful stars.

That was my first boyfriend.

With my current boyfriend, we got really loud at his dad's house, and forgot about the vent and noise that goes straight into his room. 
Needless to say, we weren't the only ones who didn't get any sleep that night.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 18, 2014)

On a cliff edge.  Yep.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 18, 2014)

While driving 65 mph on a deserted HWY (IN 446) 
In the middle of a High School football field (who hasn't)
Where I use to work on pallet shelving (think Dwight and Angela on The Office)


----------



## Roudy (Apr 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Frivolous fun time folks!
> 
> We have all done it so we don't need the salacious details but where we have done it and what the circumstances were is what this is all about. Everyone has probably done it in a car but was the car moving and who was driving at the time? Sand dunes? Camping? Jacuzzi? B&B? Ship? Plane? Train?
> 
> ...


Geezus, I can't think of a place I haven't done it. Well maybe an airplane. But it's always been great. I think it also depends on WHO you're doing it with. For example I've encountered many good looking women and even though the setting was great, they turned out to be frigid duds. Sex is like a box of chocolates, you never know what to expect. 

To be honest though I think it's the most fun when there is a chance of being discovered, usually by the girl's parents. That's why in car or the living room couch under some blankets acting like you're asleep was usually the most exciting.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 18, 2014)

In a garden on the grass during a thunderstorm.   Getting soaking wet.
In a hearse. Empty of coffin.
In the limousine of my friend's wedding AT the wedding.
Between two parked cars in a parking lot

There was one almost, at the beach with a priest, but I dragged him home.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2014)

On the lounge at midnight under the full moon on Valentine's day.  In my parents' back yard beyond the pool.

Bit nippy but my wife kept the heat flowing.

It was her idea.  Really.


----------



## pacer (Apr 18, 2014)

Can we lie?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 18, 2014)

On a back road behind the airport where I was raised. The car was in my mom's name, I was a teenager.  The cops caught us at midnight, ran the plates and all that stuff. A policeman asked me to step out of the car, and all I could say was "uh, can I put my pants on first?"

My mom was working that night at a very large hospital and there was a police scanner at her desk. So, she hears the car, license and her name go across the announcements. What dumb luck.

The next morning, my mom busted down the door to my bedroom and say, "what were you doing with so-and-so on Pikes Peak Road" and so, sensing that there was no getting out of this, I looked at my mom straight in the eyes and said, "why mom, I made love last night in the back of that 1969 Cutlass supreme. It was great".

I said "1969 Cutlass Surpreme" because my mom and I had a running joke about describing the car as exactly as possible.

She left my room and went to hers. I thought I heard sobbing sounds. 

She was laughing. Laughing harder than I ever saw my mom laugh.

And then she grounded me for having made love in the back of the Cutlass Supreme (metallic blue, that baby was made out of steel, I tell ya, had an 8-track deck, too!!!), for exactly 3 hours.

I will never forget that moment. 

Thank, Deri, for helping to jar that memory.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

In a car.....many times....also in a Pensk moving van on the way from California to Texas, it was raining cats and dogs and we had pulled over out of the way of the road.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2014)

Hmmm...


Tennis court, midnight, Toyohashi

Hotel room (not so unusual, I know) - in Tibet

Out on the end of a pier in the Charlestown Navy Yard


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 18, 2014)

Philadelphia Naval Hospital.


----------



## Listening (Apr 18, 2014)

Did what ?


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 18, 2014)

Summer-time, Cook County Forest Preserves, southwest suburbia, open field behind a grove of trees, far from the road, a couple of hours after the Rangers had closed the Preserve for the evening... beach blanket, picnic basket, some wine et al, and nuthin' but hoot-owls and fire-flies to snitch on us... long ago, in a galaxy far, far away...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 18, 2014)

Location #1:  My boyfriend and I at the time, I was working as a bartender, he picked me up from work, we went to his parent's house for a swim.  It was around 3am, warm night, he always made me feel like there never was or ever will be anyone else for him..

The liar.  

Location #2:  A train enroute to Chicago.  Same boyfriend, different day.  We weren't that subtle.


----------



## william the wie (Apr 18, 2014)

sorry, I've always been cautious and boring. Rather rough childhood and even though the relevant county went wet at age 14 the lessons stuck.


----------



## hunarcy (Apr 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Frivolous fun time folks!
> 
> We have all done it so we don't need the salacious details but where we have done it and what the circumstances were is what this is all about. Everyone has probably done it in a car but was the car moving and who was driving at the time? Sand dunes? Camping? Jacuzzi? B&B? Ship? Plane? Train?
> 
> ...



In Lake Michigan off an Upper Peninsula beach.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 18, 2014)

hunarcy said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Frivolous fun time folks!
> ...



Nice choice.  That place is so snooty they don't even allow sand fleas in.


----------



## hunarcy (Apr 18, 2014)

sarah g said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > derideo_te said:
> ...



lmao!!!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

Car, Beach (during the day, so that was kinda scarey), on top of the washing machine..or was it the dryer? I forget. In the swimming pool, in the ocean, etc.


----------



## pacer (Apr 18, 2014)

My first experience was on a bed.  How mundane.


----------



## BobPlumb (Apr 18, 2014)

In my dreams.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Frivolous fun time folks!
> 
> We have all done it so we don't need the salacious details but where we have done it and what the circumstances were is what this is all about. Everyone has probably done it in a car but was the car moving and who was driving at the time? Sand dunes? Camping? Jacuzzi? B&B? Ship? Plane? Train?


E.  All of the above.​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 18, 2014)

pacer said:


> My first experience was on a bed.  How mundane.



I'll bet you a dollar that your first experience was in the bath all by yourself sometime during middle school.

If you mean your first time with a real girl and a home run, I can relate to a bed.

Room to maneuver rocks!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIzY-ewRiUY]Paradise by the Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf with Aspen Miller (1080p) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 18, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > My first experience was on a bed.  How mundane.
> ...



Especially for your first time.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 18, 2014)

On a mountain trail, in one of Sadona's supposed vortexes. 

Standing, in a field of tall Illinois prairie grasses. 

Next to a lake in a closed state park. 

On a Fort Myers hotel balcony overlooking the Caloosahatchee River.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Car, Beach (during the day, so that was kinda scarey), on top of the washing machine..or was it the dryer? I forget. In the swimming pool, in the ocean, etc.



Pools, hot tubs, ocean... water in general was never my favorite...
  Wrong kind of 'wet'.​


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 18, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> In a car in a rainstorm, where the thunder was appropriately timed.
> 
> Tried to do it in a men's restroom stall, at a Tango/Symphony event (where a lovely woman welcomed us at the elevator, in a charming British accent "Oh, YOU must be with the THEA-TAH"), but got interrupted when intermission got called; and spent the rest of the evening there, waiting for everyone to leave before we dared come out. We missed the presentation, but went outside on the grass and stared up at the beautiful stars.
> 
> ...





AVG-JOE said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Frivolous fun time folks!
> ...



On top of a mountain? Abandoned outhouse? Stately home? Game reserve?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 18, 2014)

Lincoln bedroom?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 18, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Lincoln bedroom?



Not in this lifetime!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 18, 2014)

pacer said:


> My first experience was on a bed.  How mundane.




It's not the bed. It's the motion of the ocean.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > In a car in a rainstorm, where the thunder was appropriately timed.
> ...



Snowy Mountain, desert sunset, sandy beach...
5-Star Resorts, roadside motels, planes, trains and automobiles.​
Once I got started, I guess I never looked back.  'Who' always seemed more important than 'where'.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 18, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Car, Beach (during the day, so that was kinda scarey), on top of the washing machine..or was it the dryer? I forget. In the swimming pool, in the ocean, etc.
> ...


Yup I totally agree.  Ruins the whole thing. I never understood what people doing it in water get out of it.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > My first experience was on a bed.  How mundane.
> ...


Or the ocean of emotion.


----------



## pacer (Apr 18, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...


I admit I had stirrings before I actually had sex and when the inevitable happened it was with a man.  I am female.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 18, 2014)

I liked doing it on the beach it was very organic and natural...something about the air and rhythmic sound of waves makes it more passionate, except for the part when I got sand in my rear end. LOL


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 18, 2014)

High school parking lot.  In broad daylight.  As school was letting out.

Skirts rock.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 18, 2014)

Never understood doing on a beach.  I mean, there's sand .... and places where sand just doesn't belong.  

Ouch.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 18, 2014)

Roudy said:


> I liked doing it on the beach it was very organic and natural...something about the air and rhythmic sound of waves makes it more passionate, except for the part when I got sand in my rear end. LOL



Try it on a boat late at night and experience the mosquitos biting your ass during the motion of the ocean.....


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 18, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> Never understood doing on a beach.  I mean, there's sand .... and places where sand just doesn't belong.
> 
> Ouch.



Yeah, and especially for women, you do not want sand up there. Talk about uncomfortable.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 18, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Or the motion of the ocean of emotion.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 18, 2014)

Roudy said:


> I liked doing it on the beach it was very organic and natural...something about the air and rhythmic sound of waves makes it more passionate, except for the part when I got sand in my rear end. LOL



The beach is gross, the water is good but not salt water.  A pool is good.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 18, 2014)

M1A1 Abrams tank. And yes it was a female. My partner that is, not the tank.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I liked doing it on the beach it was very organic and natural...something about the air and rhythmic sound of waves makes it more passionate, except for the part when I got sand in my rear end. LOL
> ...



I'll bet a nice soft bed with clean sheets is sounding pretty good about now, eh kids?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 18, 2014)

Beds are nice but that wasn't the question of the OP.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Apr 18, 2014)

In a car while driving around a busy and curvy lake road, (man, that's dangerous!)

On the Green of the 18th hole. (No comments please).

In an alley about ten yards off on a upscale shopping area's super busy street's sidewalk in downtown Minneapolis on a Sunday afternoon. (the woman I was dating at the time was an exhibitionist )

On top of a washer.

On a second story balcony over-looking a pool. (another day time romp with the exhibitionist, again) 

On a car in a public parking lot (yep, the exhibitionist again)

But all those were really distracting, the best I ever had was in front of a fireplace with the fire roaring and so were we!  (with my current wife).


----------



## RosieS (Apr 18, 2014)

In the building behind the facade to the right in this pic; with a handsome and nucking futz curator while the white and orange tigers roared their disapproval of our use of the Tiger Temple after hours.

Neither of us knew when the other copulator was done...it was way too noisy!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Roudy (Apr 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I liked doing it on the beach it was very organic and natural...something about the air and rhythmic sound of waves makes it more passionate, except for the part when I got sand in my rear end. LOL
> ...


So you need a woman who likes to slap you there a lot.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 18, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> M1A1 Abrams tank. And yes it was a female. My partner that is, not the tank.


It's good you mentioned that. I was thinking "what's a female tank look like?"


----------



## william the wie (Apr 18, 2014)

What I wonder is why anyone tries water sex more than once? It's like being covered is super glue.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 18, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > M1A1 Abrams tank. And yes it was a female. My partner that is, not the tank.
> ...



We did name our tanks but almost all had masculine names. We stenciled the name on the cannon. Mine was &#1076;&#1086; &#1089;&#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103; (pronounced do svidaniya) which is Russian for "goodbye."


----------



## Sherry (Apr 18, 2014)

My HS boyfriend (future ex-husband) seemed to go through old muscle cars every few months...so I christened my fair share of those in all sorts of locations. We also enjoyed my pool on summer days and nights. Once in the HS stairwell. After marriage, many hotel balconies when spending weekends at the beach, and a memorable encounter on the deck of an Alaskan cruise ship very late at night.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 19, 2014)

Inside a batting cage at the little league park

It was a one night stand with this crazy professor lady.  She insisted we do it in the same bed where her mother was sleeping.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 19, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...





Well, that is a lot better than "Bladya"  (russian for "slut")


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 19, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Inside a batting cage at the little league park
> 
> It was a one night stand with this crazy professor lady.  She insisted we do it in the same bed where her mother was sleeping.



Wait: her mother was in that bed that night???


----------



## OriginalShroom (Apr 19, 2014)

NCO Club,  NCO Club Beach, and the parking lot of NCO Club,  Nose Docks on the Flight Line, Classified Vault,


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 19, 2014)

Seat of a motorcycle (not moving, at least not forward) at the time.
Movie theater, during the show.
Under the escalator in the mall above theater was connected to. Same night.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 19, 2014)

On a dark desert highway, cool wind in my hair
Warm smell of colitas, rising up through the air....


----------



## Nutz (Apr 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Inside a batting cage at the little league park
> ...



LOL...yep.  It's a looong story and it still creeps me out today.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh... the roof of the building where she and I worked.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2014)

Student Union Stairway at Queens College.
Front Seat of a Station Wagon on a busy street in broad daylight (Very bad idea).
Black Top roof. (Very messy)


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 19, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> On a dark desert highway, cool wind in my hair
> Warm smell of colitas, rising up through the air....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 19, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Oh... the roof of the building where she and I worked.



Just used to go up on the rooftop to smoke pot. The again I don't recall being up there with any females so perhaps that was why. We didn't have females on the night shift in those days.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 19, 2014)

This was on night shift and I was the boss. Her brother in law was the division President.

We had the key to his office, but he loved his leather sofa and actually suggested the roof.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 19, 2014)

In middle school during the middle school dance in an empty classroom on the floor. We both got in big trouble. She was helping me with math, and was the reason I was passing math. I got it from my folks, her folks, the principal, and the school superintendent. I never lived it down. 

Now that I reminisce, if I were in middle school again, I would ask myself to have my head examined!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 19, 2014)

In the south fork of the American river maybe a dozen yards from highway 50; a very busy highway connecting the Bay Area with S. Lake Tahoe.

[it was cold, but I was young]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 19, 2014)

Jughead said:


> In middle school during the middle school dance in an empty classroom on the floor. We both got in big trouble. She was helping me with math, and was the reason I was passing math. I got it from my folks, her folks, the principal, and the school superintendent. I never lived it down.
> 
> Now that I reminisce, if I were in middle school again, I would ask myself to have my head examined!



Middle school?  Like 5th, 6th, 7th grade?  omg, you dawg you!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 19, 2014)

Along the same lines . . . 

How many times did you get caught?  And by whom?

Me ... uh, several.    The cops were always nice though.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 19, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > In middle school during the middle school dance in an empty classroom on the floor. We both got in big trouble. She was helping me with math, and was the reason I was passing math. I got it from my folks, her folks, the principal, and the school superintendent. I never lived it down.
> ...


7th grade, I was only 13. It wasn't a good year for me.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 19, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...




omg....


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 19, 2014)

I guess we've all done it in some pretty interesting places. but how about getting caught?  I remember one night at the dunes at truro beach cape cod.  in the back of a triumph  gt6 with the hatch up. loggins and messina blasting so loud we couldn't here the cop shouting at us and didn't even realize he was there until he tapped me on the shoulder.  Had my mother walk in on me twice. that was interesting.  one time we were driving out to visit a friend who had moved to southern Ca.  on the way we stayed in this roadside motel that was next to a cantina.  they had some honkey tonk band playing and a fairly good crowd.  I met some girl there and staying in our room with 2 other guys there was no going back there.  we went to a lounge chair by the pool and when we were finished where met with a round of applause.  we had an audience watching us we never saw.  the strangest though was with my wife when we first started dating.  I remember it was near Disney in FL.  we were in the pool real late at night, well after it was closed.  so anyway we took advantage of the solitude.   a couple of nights later we stopped in the hotel bar for a few drinks before we went out.  well right behind the bar was this massive window and we see people swimming around behind it.  the bar had a window to the pool.  so I guess we put on a show for them a few nights  earlier


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 20, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> I guess we've all done it in some pretty interesting places. but how about getting caught?  I remember one night at the dunes at truro beach cape cod.  in the back of a triumph  gt6 with the hatch up. loggins and messina blasting so loud we couldn't here the cop shouting at us and didn't even realize he was there until he tapped me on the shoulder.  Had my mother walk in on me twice. that was interesting.  one time we were driving out to visit a friend who had moved to southern Ca.  on the way we stayed in this roadside motel that was next to a cantina.  they had some honkey tonk band playing and a fairly good crowd.  I met some girl there and staying in our room with 2 other guys there was no going back there.  we went to a lounge chair by the pool and when we were finished where met with a round of applause.  we had an audience watching us we never saw.  the strangest though was with my wife when we first started dating.  I remember it was near Disney in FL.  we were in the pool real late at night, well after it was closed.  so anyway we took advantage of the solitude.   a couple of nights later we stopped in the hotel bar for a few drinks before we went out.  well right behind the bar was this massive window and we see people swimming around behind it.  the bar had a window to the pool.  so I guess we put on a show for them a few nights  earlier





And the Nominees for the Accidental Exhibitionist Award are....


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 20, 2014)

Up against a wall.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 20, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I beg to differ!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Ah ..... no.  Just no.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 20, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Nothing to feel bad about now, it's just something that happened but you were pretty young.  I'm thinking in terms of being a mother.  I would hate it if my child had sex at that age.  It's hard to deal with just growing up, I can't help thinking it wasn't your idea entirely.  Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Great thread



Final answer?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2014)

Home plate in a community baseball field.

I still think I was safe.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Home plate in a community baseball field.
> 
> I still think I was safe.



Did you brush it off first?  Home plate, I mean.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2014)

In the sand dunes on Martha's Vineyard.

Martha was unimpressed.  But Sandy loved it.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> In the sand dunes on Martha's Vineyard.
> 
> Martha was unimpressed.  But Sandy loved it.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA2nD_0CL7Y]John Travolta ~ Sandy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2014)

John Revolta -- _singing_??  

Lemme fix that for ya...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn_h3h3sMas"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn_h3h3sMas[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Home plate in a community baseball field.
> ...



It was spontaneous, so dressing up like an umpire didn't even occur to me. 

Definitely scored though.  Definitely.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> John Revolta -- _singing_??
> 
> Lemme fix that for ya...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn_h3h3sMas



I LOVE that freaking movie.  Travolta was awesome in it so was Olivia.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 20, 2014)

Next to a secluded creek bed. 
In a wooded state park after a new-fallen snow.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 21, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Fitting room at a store.
> 
> I recommend not trying it.  Especially if your vocal.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 21, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> In a garden on the grass during a thunderstorm.   Getting soaking wet.
> In a hearse. Empty of coffin.
> In the limousine of my friend's wedding AT the wedding.
> Between two parked cars in a parking lot
> ...



My word Katz


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 21, 2014)

I had a girl give me a hand job in a crowded night club, does that count?


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 21, 2014)

In a car on the beach.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> I had a girl give me a hand job in a crowded night club, does that count?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 21, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> I had a girl give me a hand job in a crowded night club, does that count?


Yes, as long as you're sure it was a girl.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 21, 2014)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I had a girl give me a hand job in a crowded night club, does that count?
> ...



LOL yes I confirmed it  its a shame I wanted to take her home her body was so right, I was a little drunk that night so when I gave her my number I was off by one digit.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 21, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


 who knows you may have saved yourself from something.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Sometimes karma can be such a bitch.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 21, 2014)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



lol I was visiting my friend in Houston and I was with my ex gf at the time, so yeah if she found out all hell would have broke loose. I made out with like 3-4 girls that weekend smh


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 23, 2014)

On a beach at night, front seat of a moving car, front seat of a car parked at Stew Leonards during normal business hours, park bench, restaurant...my only regret was not doing with on stage with 2 strippers at my friends bachelor party.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 23, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> On a beach at night, front seat of a moving car, front seat of a car parked at Stew Leonards during normal business hours, park bench, restaurant...*my only regret was not doing with on stage with 2 strippers at my friends bachelor party*.



I know the feeling.


----------

